# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Në moshën 7O-vjeçare vdiq Mahmut Bakalli

## ideus

_Prishtinë, 14 prill_ - Sot në Prishtinë në moshën 7O-vjeçare vdiq ish-funksionari i lartë komunist i Kosovës Mahmut Bakalli.
Ka lindur në Gjakovë më 19 janar 1936. Shkollimin e mesëm e kreu në Prizren, ndërsa Fakultetin e shkencave politike, e kreu në Beograd.
Për rreth 1O vjet Mahmut Bakalli ishte kryetar i Komitetit Krahinor të LKJ-së, kur në vitin 1981 pas demostratave studentore në Prishtinë u deturua të japë dorëheqje nga të gjitha funksionet partiake.
Pas luftës Mahmut Bakalli u zgjodh deputet i Kuvendit të Kosovës nga radhët e AAK-së, në legjislaturën 2OO1-2OO4.
Ndërkaq pas zgjedhjeve të dyta parlamentare në Qeverinë e koalicionit LDK-AAK, Bakalli ishte këshilltar politik i ish-kryeministrit Ramush Haradinaj, ndërkaq aktualisht ishte këshilltar i jashtëm politik i kryeministrit Agim Çeku.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Vdekja e tij eshte nje humbje e madhe kombetare!

Mahmut Bakalli eshte politikani i vetem, qe arriti ti mbijetoje viteve te zeza dhe me punen, kurajon, aftesite dhe largpamesine tipike, arriti qe deri ne diten e fundit te jetes te jete ne krye te detyres, ne ndihme dhe keshillim te qeveritareve te rinj te Kosoves.

Bakalli i duhej ende Kosoves dhe iku atehere kur Kosova kishte shume nevoje per te.

Kosova ka humbur nje figure te shquar politike, ndersa shqiptaret nje atdhetar te vertete.

----------


## Davius

Mahmut Bakalli ka nje qene nje njeri teper i rendesishem i Kosoves, kontributi i tij si gjate kohes se luftes, si ne paqe eshte i madh. Vdekja e tij padyshim eshte nje humbje e madhe per sferen intelektuale shqiptare.

I lehte i qofte dheu ketij martiri te Kosoves se RE!

----------


## faiksmajli

ÇKA DEKLARUAN FADIL HOXHA DHE MAHMUT BAKALLI NË PRAG TË MBAJTJES SË GJYKIMIT KUNDER ADEM DEMACIT...!!! 


(...) 

-Fadil HOXHA-ish-zyrtar i lartë i LKJ-së,pak ditë para se të fillonte procesi i gjykimit kundër Adem Demacit dhe dhjetra veprimtarëve tjerë,do të deklarojë:...Sa pretendentë e të pafytyrë!Hiç më pak se mbrojtës të interesave të popullit shqiptar,e këndej as katundi i vet,as lagjja e vet nuk i njeh,VEÇ PER TE KEQ E PER HAJNI!!! 

-Ndërkaq Mahmut BAKALLI-kryetar i atëhershëm i Komitetit Krahinor të LKK-së,në një mbledhje partiake në Kaçanik,më 13 janar 1976,lidhur me procesin gjyqesor qe po pergatitej kunder Adem DEMACIT,thotë 
(po citoj): 

Irredentizmi shqiptar në versionin e tij të ri përpiqet të paraqitet në petkun e ideologjisë dogmatike staliniste,por karakteri reaksionar dhe qëllimet e tij mbeten të njejta.Sikurse nuk ka mundur të depërtojë në masat shqiptare atëherë kur u paraqit në formë balliste-fashiste shqiptaromadhe(!!!),irredentizmit shqiptar nuk do t´i shkojë për dore të depërtojë as tash kur përpiqet të mbështillet në petkun dogmatiko-stalinist...Në këtë baza irredentistët shqiptarë do të paraqiten para gjyqeve dhe do të marrin denime shembullore!!! 




KUSH MORI PJESË NË PËRGATITJEN E ARRESTIMIT,GJYKIMIT DHE DENIMIT (PËR HERË TE TRETE) TE ADEM DEMAÇIT.NË VITIN 1975/76 



Dhe vërtet porosia e Mahmut Bakallit shkojë në vend.Më 7 shkurt 1976 Gjykata e Qarkut në Prishtinë,në procesin gjyqësor të kryesuar nga gjyqtari i deleguar nga Prizreni (pikërisht nga Mahmut Bakalli) :ngerdheshje: urmish KOÇINAJ në bazë të nenit 117 al.1 e 2 të KP dhe nenit 100 e 101 al.1 të KPJ-së,nëemër të popullitshpalli aktgjykimin P.nr.239/75 prej 89 faqesh dhe me këtë rast u denuan: 

1.Adem Demaçi me......................15 vjet burg të rëndë, 
2.Skënder Kastrati,me..................12 vjet burg të rëndë, 
3.Hetem Bajrami,me.................... 7 vjet burg të rëndë, 
4.Hasan Dërmaku,me................. 10 vjet burg të rëndë, 
5.Osman Dumoshi,me................ 7 vjet burg të rëndë, 
6.Rexhep Mala,me...................... 9 vjet burg të rëndë, 
7.Selatin Novosella,me............... 7 vjet burg të rëndë, 
8.Ilaz pireva,me.......................... 7 vjet burg të rëndë, 
9.Fatmir salihu,me..................... 7 vjet burg të rëndë, 
10.Xhavit Dërmaku,me.............. 9 vjet burg të rëndë, 
11.Sherif Masurica,me............... 7 vjet burg të rëndë, 
12.Sami Dërmaku,me................ 6 vjet burg të rëndë, 
13.Zijadin Spahiu,me................. 5 vjet burg të rëndë, 
14.Isa Kastrati,me...................... 6 vjet burg të rëndë, 
15.Ahmet Hoti,me ..................... 6 vjet burg të rëndë, 
16.Njazi Korça,me..................... 6 vjet burg të rëndë, 
17.Irfan Shaqiri,me.................... 7 vjet burg të rëndë, 
18.Hilmi Ramadani,me ............. 5 vjet burg të rëndë, 
19.Nazim Shurdhani,me............. 4 vjet burg të rëndë.

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

per mahmutin qe ne funde eshte pendu s'bon me ja permende te keqiat e kaluara...kurre nuk do te haroj fjalet e fadil hoxhes kure e kam pa dhe ndegju me veshet e mi kure e dha deklaraten ne tv menjeher mbas demonstratave te 81-tes " qata qe e ben kete kontrarevolucion do ta kene biren e minit 700 groshe".He vori i tij u bofte sot me plot qata m ina.Allah-u i madhe e mallkofte kete bishe te eger te njeriut per tona te keqia qe i beri popullit dhe kombit shqipetare.E vrau djalin e motres me dore te vete dghe ne funde pat fetyre te shkoj te motra ne zemer te pervluar qe t'ja shnoshe kryte per djalin e vrare me fjale "une ate e vrava dhe mosem vajto me per ate kopil se ta boj ty edhe ma zi".

----------


## Brari

ata qe e ban qat m.ut revolucioni.. pra enveroistet studento-kaqola.. me porosi te enver-ramiz-po.rdhave.. ben ate qe.. i than serbis.. serbi.. mos fli.. po kajua nanen shqiptareve me burra e gra e fmi.. se po dun me shkue kadaldale ne pamvaresi.. prandaj tenkat lshojua  mu ne bri e rrafshojua.. at autonomi qe e fitun me shum veshtirsi.. se tash tito ka dek e ska kush e mbron qat kosov me fadil e udh-heqsi.. 

kjo ishte vlera "historike" e qatyre demonstratave..

ne se nuk e kini kuptue..

ather mir slloba ju paska msue..

pra fadili ka pas shum te drejt..

faji fadilit eshte ..se kurr nuk e kuptoj dinakerine enveriste.. dhe e la rinine teveqele kosovare.. ne dore te spiunve  te enver- komitetit qendror.. qe vec hile e djallezi e aspak burrrni  kishin kur merreshin me fasad-kombetari.-. sa me i hjedh syve hi.. miletit e diaspores..or zotni..

kjo eshte e verteta dhe ska kush ta hedh posht..





..

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Thonë "mal pa thi ska"

Disa thi po vdesin , po të rinjët po shumohen.

Kosova është bër mal , ku numri i thive po shtohet shumë , sidomos kohëve të fundit , dhe kam frik senjë ditë numri ithive në malin tonë Kosovë do¨të jet aq i madh sa do të kaloi numrin e pemëve . 

Keshtu ndodh kur nuk ka gjahtarë në pyll!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Brari...neqoftese une bazohem m'bas shkrimeve qe hasa ne librin e Ibrahim Kelmendit ku ai ne ate liber pe cek organizaten e cila simbas tij i ka organizu ato demonstratat e 81 atehere ti Brari e ki plotesishte me drejte kete qe pe cek ne kete doreshkrimin tend.Por, une nuk ja fali Fadil Hogjes kurre qe nuk ndermori diqka ne mbrojtjen e atyre studenteve qe rane ne gracke te asaj organizate(Mem fal te lutem Brari tash se nuk pom kujtohet emeri i asaj organizate) nga Turqia e cila ka funkcionuar ne ilegalitete ku ne kete organizate kane qene udheheqesit qe kan qen oficeret e larte te UDB-es....Dhe ne qoftese pra ?!, bazohem ne shkrimet e I.Kelmendit ne librin e tij "Atentate"?!atehere shum lehte e kam per te mesuar se perse disa individe te ashtuquajtur Komandanta te shtabit te pergjithshem te UQK-es e pamundesuan formimin e FARK-ut dhe lehte do ta kem per ta mesuar se kushe dhe perse e vrau Ahmet Krasnicin e me von edhe Tahir Zemen dhe shume shume Tahira te tjere.

----------


## shalja1

> ata qe e ban qat m.ut revolucioni.. pra enveroistet studento-kaqola.. me porosi te enver-ramiz-po.rdhave.. ben ate qe.. i than serbis.. serbi.. mos fli.. po kajua nanen shqiptareve me burra e gra e fmi.. se po dun me shkue kadaldale ne pamvaresi.. prandaj tenkat lshojua  mu ne bri e rrafshojua.. at autonomi qe e fitun me shum veshtirsi.. se tash tito ka dek e ska kush e mbron qat kosov me fadil e udh-heqsi.. 
> 
> kjo ishte vlera "historike" e qatyre demonstratave..
> 
> ne se nuk e kini kuptue..
> 
> ather mir slloba ju paska msue..
> 
> pra fadili ka pas shum te drejt..
> ...


mos e ke pas kusheri ominoriteti vllaho gabel se per ju ka punuar ai qen qafiri me qafirat tjer qe ju i ngritni mbi kamaren e lavdise

----------


## shalja1

> Brari...neqoftese une bazohem m'bas shkrimeve qe hasa ne librin e Ibrahim Kelmendit ku ai ne ate liber pe cek organizaten e cila simbas tij i ka organizu ato demonstratat e 81 atehere ti Brari e ki plotesishte me drejte kete qe pe cek ne kete doreshkrimin tend.Por, une nuk ja fali Fadil Hogjes kurre qe nuk ndermori diqka ne mbrojtjen e atyre studenteve qe rane ne gracke te asaj organizate(Mem fal te lutem Brari tash se nuk pom kujtohet emeri i asaj organizate) nga Turqia e cila ka funkcionuar ne ilegalitete ku ne kete organizate kane qene udheheqesit qe kan qen oficeret e larte te UDB-es....Dhe ne qoftese pra ?!, bazohem ne shkrimet e I.Kelmendit ne librin e tij "Atentate"?!atehere shum lehte e kam per te mesuar se perse disa individe te ashtuquajtur Komandanta te shtabit te pergjithshem te UQK-es e pamundesuan formimin e FARK-ut dhe lehte do ta kem per ta mesuar se kushe dhe perse e vrau Ahmet Krasnicin e me von edhe Tahir Zemen dhe shume shume Tahira te tjere.


mos ke luftue me terfurqi te bajram voca ne mahall te magjupve se si po shihet aty e paske mesue adresen e titisit apo mehmet ajetit se shum sene po i dine si te ishe edhe ti midis lufte po shyqyr qe per ty shkoj se e kishe hanger naj dru si analist qe po bahesh  me   vllaho gabelet si brari

----------


## firaku

> ata qe e ban qat m.ut revolucioni.. pra enveroistet studento-kaqola.. me porosi te enver-ramiz-po.rdhave.. ben ate qe.. i than serbis.. serbi.. mos fli.. po kajua nanen shqiptareve me burra e gra e fmi.. se po dun me shkue kadaldale ne pamvaresi.. prandaj tenkat lshojua  mu ne bri e rrafshojua.. at autonomi qe e fitun me shum veshtirsi.. se tash tito ka dek e ska kush e mbron qat kosov me fadil e udh-heqsi.. 
> kjo ishte vlera "historike" e qatyre demonstratave..
> ne se nuk e kini kuptue..
> ather mir slloba ju paska msue..
> pra fadili ka pas shum te drejt..
> faji fadilit eshte ..se kurr nuk e kuptoj dinakerine enveriste.. dhe e la rinine teveqele kosovare.. ne dore te spiunve  te enver- komitetit qendror.. qe vec hile e djallezi e aspak burrrni  kishin kur merreshin me fasad-kombetari.-. sa me i hjedh syve hi.. miletit e diaspores..or zotni..
> kjo eshte e verteta dhe ska kush ta hedh posht....


*Per ty edhe e bardha eshte e zeze.
Fare nuk po na befason me kete shkrim.
Nganjehere po me shkone mendja se ke lindur bashke me Enverin qe ne qdo shkrim tendin e permend,je i dashuruar marrezisht ne te, por per ty fatkeqesisht ka vdekur....*

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

mos ke luftue me terfurqi te bajram voca ne mahall te magjupve se si po shihet aty e paske mesue adresen e titisit apo mehmet ajetit se shum sene po i dine si te ishe edhe ti midis lufte po shyqyr qe per ty shkoj se e kishe hanger naj dru si analist qe po bahesh me vllaho gabelet si brari

Cka cka po a e din ti se kushe u kon bajram voca a?, ne paqe njofte najhere tyben ki guxu mu bo keshtu trim ngat tij si pe bon vehten ti tashe trim ketu.E mbasi ti more katunari i trun po mi permende maxhup mahallen,do te vese tash diqka...kush i shtini ma i pari ne treg mi shit farmerkat "Karera" te Italise a?....a te kujtohet kure femnat prej katuneve kur u "Zhdiqshin ne shehr" per me shku ne shkoll e kur ner uren e xhakut ne mitrovice ne drejtim te shipolit i desheshin dimijat e fustanat deri ne zoge te kembeve e i vesheshin farmerkat a?....e kushe i blejke ato farmerka mase shumti prej ketyre maxhupve a?, ju pra katunaria se ju katunaria "dajm" i keni pas pare me shum se "Zaragjija" hajt thum se su kon ashtu?!.Ne vendin e pare per mi ble keto farmeka kan qene ne ate kohe shkijet e masanej ju katunarija a su kon ashtu a?.E perse bajram voca e celi cate kafe ne maxhp mahall?...po e celi ai aty bash per arsye se vetem prej nje tavoline bajrami e nxirke prometin deri ne 1000 , 1200 marka se kur aty u uleshin maxhupt ata aty skan nejt nje ore me dy shishe piva, ndersa ne ate kafe qe e pat ne rugen e pejes ne mitrovice aty diten menci i nxerke 500 apo 600 marka.E sa per ajet ajetin une mundem vetem nje me te thon;Per ate une kam ni se eshte kon i madhe me trup vetem nje meter e nje zhilet, dhe emrin ja kam ni por kurre se kam zatete dikunde ne rruge.Ai pis nuk e di se a eshte sot gjall?!, pore ne qoftese eshte gjall nuk besoj se eshte ne kosove, por sigurishte eshte ne beograd se ne kofte ne kosove!atehere aj prijashna vetem i veshur si gru me dimije dhe mantill te bardhe guxon me dal...uhhf harova perpak edhe kete , po edhe me shamin e bardhe mbi kry.

----------


## Zëu_s

> faji fadilit eshte ..se kurr nuk e kuptoj dinakerine enveriste.. dhe e la rinine teveqele kosovare.. ne dore te spiunve  te enver


se Fadili a kan ma i mire se Enveri ... me ja pas pre kryte Fadilit ishin dale veq 10 shkie pej tina, e jo sikur prej Enverit qe ishin dale 10 e gjyse ... tssssss

----------


## shalja1

> mos ke luftue me terfurqi te bajram voca ne mahall te magjupve se si po shihet aty e paske mesue adresen e titisit apo mehmet ajetit se shum sene po i dine si te ishe edhe ti midis lufte po shyqyr qe per ty shkoj se e kishe hanger naj dru si analist qe po bahesh me vllaho gabelet si brari
> 
> Cka cka po a e din ti se kushe u kon bajram voca a?, ne paqe njofte najhere tyben ki guxu mu bo keshtu trim ngat tij si pe bon vehten ti tashe trim ketu.E mbasi ti more katunari i trun po mi permende maxhup mahallen,do te vese tash diqka...kush i shtini ma i pari ne treg mi shit farmerkat "Karera" te Italise a?....a te kujtohet kure femnat prej katuneve kur u "Zhdiqshin ne shehr" per me shku ne shkoll e kur ner uren e xhakut ne mitrovice ne drejtim te shipolit i desheshin dimijat e fustanat deri ne zoge te kembeve e i vesheshin farmerkat a?....e kushe i blejke ato farmerka mase shumti prej ketyre maxhupve a?, ju pra katunaria se ju katunaria "dajm" i keni pas pare me shum se "Zaragjija" hajt thum se su kon ashtu?!.Ne vendin e pare per mi ble keto farmeka kan qene ne ate kohe shkijet e masanej ju katunarija a su kon ashtu a?.E perse bajram voca e celi cate kafe ne maxhp mahall?...po e celi ai aty bash per arsye se vetem prej nje tavoline bajrami e nxirke prometin deri ne 1000 , 1200 marka se kur aty u uleshin maxhupt ata aty skan nejt nje ore me dy shishe piva, ndersa ne ate kafe qe e pat ne rugen e pejes ne mitrovice aty diten menci i nxerke 500 apo 600 marka.E sa per ajet ajetin une mundem vetem nje me te thon;Per ate une kam ni se eshte kon i madhe me trup vetem nje meter e nje zhilet, dhe emrin ja kam ni por kurre se kam zatete dikunde ne rruge.Ai pis nuk e di se a eshte sot gjall?!, pore ne qoftese eshte gjall nuk besoj se eshte ne kosove, por sigurishte eshte ne beograd se ne kofte ne kosove!atehere aj prijashna vetem i veshur si gru me dimije dhe mantill te bardhe guxon me dal...uhhf harova perpak edhe kete , po edhe me shamin e bardhe mbi kry.


ashtu me ty jam per mretin e magjupve po pse po hin ni thes me  ta veq nese je kan azil apo ne pushtet te tites se ja me titen ja me enverin u kan reni e te them se 1976 isha ne mitrovice ne rrethe jo me pru enverin po per qet kosov e sa per katunar ndoshta i njef me mire se  une e sidomos ata te drenices se ne silvira tomazini kam qen ne shkoll andaj nese ke jetua ketu nuk je shqiptar e nese je kan azil nuk ta shoh per te madhe s e atje nuk eshte kosova

----------


## Falco115

Nuk vdiq por ngordhi si qen!
Jetoj si qen duke i lepire kockat qe ia gjuanin nga Beogradi...........................  me vjen keq te shpenzoi kohe me shum duke folur per kete tradhtar...

----------


## Kosovelli

> ata qe e ban qat m.ut revolucioni.. pra enveroistet studento-kaqola.. me porosi te enver-ramiz-po.rdhave.. ben ate qe.. i than serbis.. serbi.. mos fli.. po kajua nanen shqiptareve me burra e gra e fmi.. se po dun me shkue kadaldale ne pamvaresi.. prandaj tenkat lshojua  mu ne bri e rrafshojua.. at autonomi qe e fitun me shum veshtirsi.. se tash tito ka dek e ska kush e mbron qat kosov me fadil e udh-heqsi.. 
> 
> kjo ishte vlera "historike" e qatyre demonstratave..
> 
> ne se nuk e kini kuptue..
> 
> ather mir slloba ju paska msue..
> 
> pra fadili ka pas shum te drejt..
> ...


po nejse ti je shka qka te folesh kunder shiptarve eshte logjike
por kur po mundohesh me fol si shqiptar aty hiq mire nuk po bone...

----------


## Brari

kosovull..

kur baba yt e bani villen 3 katshe.. besoj kini permend dhe kontributet.. 
psh baba yt do ket than.. valla filanit sja harroj nderin se.. mi ka pru tullat.. 
ose fistekit sja harroj nderin se ma ka sjell betonin e hekurin..

nuk besoj se ka permend dhe bacen ramadan i cili ka dhan vec kte kontribut per villen tuaj.. psh .. ka than nji dit tuj kalue.. pun a mbar or baba i kosovellit.. ose aiii bre kto tjegllat spo kokan fort te kuqe si tjegllat e zymberit.. 

kosovullash.. 

jan disa qe e ndertuan kosoven.. e ban me spitale e rrug e shkolla e universitete e pallate kulture e sporti  me fabrika e shitore me posta e telefonore.. me teatro e kombinata bulmetore ushqimore.. pra u dhan mundesi jete..ekzistence e shkollimi dhjetra gjeneratave e 2 milion banorve autokton..  te kosoves..pra e mbajten ne gjallni kombin shqiptar ne trojet tona ne ish jugosllavi.. 

e ju enveristat doni qe ata me u harrue e me u ba historia me ju magaret sepse dikur.. kini shkrujt ne mur.. EHO.. ose qe kan ba mbledhje ne stamboll a mynshen e kan vendos qe grupit tyne me ja ndrru emrin nga lkdbghrtl ne lktrajnfr..

pallavra..

atdhetari i vertete gjykon drejt or lejfena te sigurimit enverist..

per ju noshta krye hero i kosoves eshte bedri islami.. me qe ma se shumti ka shkrue kunder rugoves.. pi kafiqave te hamburgut..

mirpo perne atdhetaret nuk eshte ashtu.. sepse ne ja studiojm vepren ktyre.. figurave..
e shohim..

cka u ba kur filani ish atje ne pozit..
e sa varre krijoj bedriu tuj mbjell shtazerin enveriste tek ju shneqat e farukat..

hajt kosobull shko e mushini mir njato thas me euro.. tuj vra naten.. shqiptaret..

derisa tu thot dikush ..boll..

lexoje mir muhamet kelmendin kur pershkruan.. gjendjen e vullnetareve .. te atyre djemve te mrekullushem qe erdhen nga krejt bota me luftue per atdhe.. si kishin mbet si ne DARFUR.. atje ne bjeshket e tropojes.. pra mbrenda teritorit ku qeveriste nomenklatura enveriste.. per hesap te se ciles mentoret e tu po e lujshin lojen..





..

----------


## Kosovelli

> kosovull..
> 
> kur baba yt e bani villen 3 katshe.. besoj kini permend dhe kontributet.. 
> psh baba yt do ket than.. valla filanit sja harroj nderin se.. mi ka pru tullat.. 
> ose fistekit sja harroj nderin se ma ka sjell betonin e hekurin..
> 
> nuk besoj se ka permend dhe bacen ramadan i cili ka dhan vec kte kontribut per villen tuaj.. psh .. ka than nji dit tuj kalue.. pun a mbar or baba i kosovellit.. ose aiii bre kto tjegllat spo kokan fort te kuqe si tjegllat e zymberit.. 
> 
> kosovullash.. 
> ...


kurgja nuk ke thane je mundue me thur vargje nostalgjike per nje kohe qe per fate te mire ka prarue per fat te mire 
ti vetem ke deshmue se je nje komunist i flliqet i cili mundohet ta mroj nje sistem totalitar titis apo enverist per mua nuk ka rendesi se ti , tito , enveri, ma-muti dhe stalini jeni proletar dhe nuk mundesh me fol per njerin mire e per tjetrin keq
se jnei nje brum
keshtu ke qef me te kendue:

brari,tito,enver,mamut,stalin dhe maocedunu
jan si buka prej nje brumi

hahahaaaa
nuk ka komunist me te flliqet se komunisti antikomunist
preke koken pak 
brari

----------


## DYDRINAS

Pas vdekjes se Ibrahim Rugovës, Mark Sopit, Ibrahim Kodrës dhe disa figurave tjera të kulturës e politikës shqiptare vdekja e Mahmut Bakallit vjen si vdekje e cila vitin 2006, e bënë për shqiptaret si vit i vdekjeve te njerëzve te mëdhenj. Mendoj se Mahmut Bakalli ishte një politikan shqiptar i përgatitur mirë, i mençur, i sinqert , me një fjalë një politikan i cili diti kur ta filloj dhe kur ta përfundoj karierën e vet politike. Në historiagrafinë e politikës shqiptare Mahmut Bakalli do të njihet gjithmonë si kreator i kushtetutës së v. 1974 kushtetutë kjo me të cilën Kosova u bë njësi federale.Mahmut Bakalli lindi në v.1936 ashtu qe si gjeneratë pati fatin te bëhet politikan mu atëherë kur ra klani serb i Rankoviqit, mu atëherë kur u jetësua kushtetuta e 74-shit e cila e ngriti Kosovën ne njësi federative pothuajse si republikat tjera. Mahmut Bakalli i takon plejadës se politikaneve më me fat, ai nuk pati barrën e luftës 41-45 siç e pat Fadil Hoxha, ai nuk qe as ne pozitën e vështirë të Ibrahim Rugovës. Mahmut Bakalli kishte jo vetëm përkrahjen e Fadil Hoxhës por dhe te Titos e Kardelit, një djalë me përgatitje shkollore dhe me plotë energji, një shqiptar i cili pati rastin te mësoj zanatin e politikes direkt nga Titoja dhe Kardeli. Koha kur u rrit dhe edukua Bakalli ishte koha kur Titoja i tha JO Stalinit dhe politikes kooperativiste te bllokut Komunist. Koha kur Bakalli filloi punen e politikanit ishte koha kur Tito filloi me lëvizjen e të painkuadruarve si dhe me vetëqeverisjen e cila lejonte kapitalizimin e socializmit apo siç do thoshte Enver Hoxha se "vetqeverisja është teori dhe praktikë kapitaliste". Ishin vite të arta, vite këto kur ne Gjermani një Gastarbeiter merrte më pak se nje punonjës i njejt ne Jugosllavi , mos te flasim për rrogat e ushtarakëve e politikanëve si Mahmut Bakalli. Shtetasit Jugosllav mund të shëtisnin gjithë botën, pasaporta Jugosllave respektohej në gjithë botën, ishin vite këto kur dinari Jugosllav ne Zvicër, Gjermani , Austri e Francë ishte i pari ne listën e valutave para shumë devizave tjera. Në kontekstin e ketij realiteti Mahmut Bakalli gjithëmon mendoi se përparimi i Kosovës vjen duke ngritur dhe zhvilluar një politikë autoktone Kosovare. Sa i perket barazimit te plotë me popujt tjerë në Federatë Kosova duhej të bënte vetëm nje hap të vogël, asaj i kishte ngelur pengesë vetëm nje preambulë e cila e lidhte Kosovën me Serbi. Vizioni i Mahmut Bakallit për Kosovën shtet ishte shfrytezimi i kushteve e rrethanave aktuale duke perdor takt e sens në bashkëpunim me Kroatët e Sllovenët dhe miqt tjerë. Bakalli ishte kundër revolucionit te importuar dhe projekteve të paverifikuara pavarsisht se nga cili shtet vinin ato, pra ai ishte edhe kunder atyre projekteve që vinin nga Tirana zyrtare. Në pamundësi të drejtojë masat e atëhershme te rinisë shqiptare ne v.1981, në pamundësi ta ndal aksionin e policisë sekrete serbe dhe bashkëpunëtoreve te tyre u gjet në pozicion shumë të palakmueshem. Mahmut Bakalli nuk pati guximin e Fadil Hoxhës qe t`ju thotë organizatoreve te demonstratave se ishin pleh i Kosovës, se "bira e miut do t`u bahet 300 grosh", qe të thotë se e gjithë Shqipëria nuk ka frigoriferë sa ka vetëm Prishtina etj etj...! Fadil Hoxha para se te vdiste kishte premtuar se shumë gjëra do ti skjaronte dhe lente me shkrim dhe se ato do tua lente gjeneratave pas...ai vdiq...ende nuk dihet nëse la apo jo ndonjë material dhe se kush i morri ato materiale...një dihet se FADIL HOXHA u varros me nderime te larta nga pjestar te TMK-ës. Mahmut Bakalli i dinte këto e shumë gjëra tjera, i gjetur mes shovinizmit serb dhe vëllezërve te gjakut me ide Staliniste te cilët e akuzonin si shërbëtor, sahanlëpirës etj, ai dha dorëheqje në prill te vitit 1981. Mahmut Bakalli nuk e kishte as shpirtin e as trurin e Azem Vllasit qe të thoshte e përsëriste pa ndërprerë se demonstratat ishin kundërrevolucionare, Mahmuti nuk e mori nëpër gojë as PPSH-ën e as Enver Hoxhën siç e morri dhe e shau Sinan Hasani duke e quajtur Enver Hoxhën edh i zhugavt, Mahmut Bakalli u largua nga politika sepse e vërejti se në Kosovë bënin politikë sigurimet dhe shërbimet e ndryshme, ai u ndie i fyer sa nga udhëheqësit e demonstratave studentore , sa nga politikanet e atëhershëm Shqiptar. Tërheqja ishte shpresa e tij për një kyçje te mëvonshme ne politikë. Mendoj se Bakalli e kuptoi me se miri se ne këte lojë te nisur në v.1981 në një mënyrë a tjetër shumë akterë ishin argat të huaj dhe se ishin fut ne ingaranzhe te dëmshme. Bakalli e pa se me këtë soj nuk bëhet politikë, ai e vërejti se ishte kohë e pakohë se duhej tërhequr. Mahmut Bakalli ishte kundër joprofesionalizmit, në anën tjetër ai e dinte shumë mirë se edhe frymzimet soc-realiste nga Tirana zyrtare si ato të stilit "martohet mesuesja me traktorist" kishin nxitur shumë traktorist kosovar te merreshin me politikë te madhe si brenda në Kosovë ashtu edhe jasht në diasporë. Në një një kohë te tillë te pakohë duhej dikush tjetër ti jepte kuptim kohës, duhej një vizion dhe vizionar tjetër, duhej një energji tjetër. Bakalli e dinte se as ai nuk ishte ai i cili mund ta ndërronte rrjedhën e këtij lumi që kishte lëshuar shtratin. Ai sikur e ndjente se dikush tjetër do te jetë ai që do i printe këtij populli te mpirë. Dhe erdhi dikush i lindur pas tij dhe i rritur pa prindër , një jetim që u shkollua në kohën kur Bakalli bënte politikë dhe kushtetuten e 74-shit , një çun me ide properëndimore te cilin Kosovës ia dërgoi Perëndia për ti hap rrugë asaj, për ti hap rrugë edhe Mahmut Bakallit edhe kundershtarëve te tij edhe shumë e shumë shpirtrave te paqetë që te merren prap me politikë, që mos te vdisnin te paplotësuar, ishte ky i madhi dhe i pavdekshmi IBRAHIM RUGOVA i cili e futi Kosovën ne familjen evropiane e Botërore. Fal vizionit të Rugovës rrugës dhe miqësisë që krijoi me Amerikën, Anglinë e shtete tjera përparimtare, fal gjakut të deshmorëve, fal gjakut të të gjithë të rënëve, sivjet në Kosovën e lirë pritet pavarësia shekullore.
Rikyçja e Bakallit ne politikë u bë pakë me vonesë , Bakalli mund te ishte aktivizuar edhe pakë me herët por ja qe fati e deshi që ai te aktivizohej në kushte te lirisë në AAK-në e Ramush Haradinajt, pastaj si deputet i parlamentit te Kosovës dhe si këshilltar i Qeverisë se Kosovës dhe Kryeministrit.
Jeta dhe vepra e Mahmut Bakallit gjithsesi më së shumti lidhen me statusin e Kosovës, Bakalli mendonte se statusi i Kosovës mund te avancohej e te ngrihej ne Republikë të plotë vetëm me politikë autoktone Kosovare. Bakalli nuk pranoi kurrë se fillimi i demonstratave të v.1981 kishte autoktoni të plotë Kosovare. Mahmut Bakalli ne një intervistë te dhëne RTK-ës ne mars të këtij viti tha se këto demonstrata u nxiten nga Sigurimet e ndryshme qe nuk ia donin te mirën shqiptarëve dhe Kosovës, në mënyrë implicite Bakalli tha se po te ishte dashur që ta dinte dikush atëhere ai duhej te ishte ne dijeni i pari e jo dikush tjeter jasht Kosove! Mahmut Bakalli u tregua shumë i kujdesshëm dhe njerëzor kur pohoi se me gjitha njohuritë që kishte nuk e dinte ende sakt se si ishte puna e demonstratave te 81-shit, ai nuk arriti ta mësoj kurr se me urdhër te kujt u nisen demostratat dhe pse ato pëlciten mu atëherë kur pritej realizimi i plotë i kushtetutës së 74-ës. Kështu Bakalli disa ditë para se të shkonte në amshim kërkoi nga "revolucionarët e 81-shit " që ato te ndriçohen më mirë. Mahmut Bakalli beri apel dhe la një amanet gjeneratave të ardhshme se përpara mund te ecet vetëm duke treguar realitetin. Nuk mund te ecet përpara me rrena sepse demokracia, pluralizmi dhe rruga drejt civilizimit evropjan te cilit i takojm duhet të perkrahet me shpirt e me zemër se përndryshe nuk do ecin punet kurr si duhet. Kujt i beri apel Bakalli përpos ndërgjegjes se atyre që bashkëpunuan me sigurimet Staliniste dhe ato antishqiptare. Le të mbetet ky apel në ndërgjegjen e atyre qe u betuan para Enver Hoxhës dhe busteve të Stalinit e Leninit, të atyre që bashkëpunuan me Sigurimet e bllokut sllavo-komunist që të tregojnë te vërtetën për nisjen e REVOLUCIONIT apo KUNDËRREVOLUCIONIT të vitit 1981. Shkenca e historisë gjithësesi se do ta bëjë vlerësimin e saktë të këtij rrebelimi për një REPUBLIKË SOCIALISTE, por përderisa janë gjallë ende akterët e dy taborreve do te ishte mirë ta bëjnë edhe bilancin e këtij vizioni i cili pat ndikim në rrjedhat e kesaj periudhe (1981-2001) shumë delikate.
Mahmut Bakalli vdiq i plotësuar dhe i sigurt se Kosova do te ec në rrugë te drejtë, ai u varros me nderime të larta shtetërore.
I qoftë i lehtë dheu i Kosovës!


Marre nga www.kumanova.li

----------


## Kosovelli

> Pas vdekjes se Ibrahim Rugovës, Mark Sopit, Ibrahim Kodrës dhe disa figurave tjera të kulturës e politikës shqiptare vdekja e Mahmut Bakallit vjen si vdekje e cila vitin 2006, e bënë për shqiptaret si vit i vdekjeve te njerëzve te mëdhenj. Mendoj se Mahmut Bakalli ishte një politikan shqiptar i përgatitur mirë, i mençur, i sinqert , me një fjalë një politikan i cili diti kur ta filloj dhe kur ta përfundoj karierën e vet politike. Në historiagrafinë e politikës shqiptare Mahmut Bakalli do të njihet gjithmonë si kreator i kushtetutës së v. 1974 kushtetutë kjo me të cilën Kosova u bë njësi federale.Mahmut Bakalli lindi në v.1936 ashtu qe si gjeneratë pati fatin te bëhet politikan mu atëherë kur ra klani serb i Rankoviqit, mu atëherë kur u jetësua kushtetuta e 74-shit e cila e ngriti Kosovën ne njësi federative pothuajse si republikat tjera. Mahmut Bakalli i takon plejadës se politikaneve më me fat, ai nuk pati barrën e luftës 41-45 siç e pat Fadil Hoxha, ai nuk qe as ne pozitën e vështirë të Ibrahim Rugovës. Mahmut Bakalli kishte jo vetëm përkrahjen e Fadil Hoxhës por dhe te Titos e Kardelit, një djalë me përgatitje shkollore dhe me plotë energji, një shqiptar i cili pati rastin te mësoj zanatin e politikes direkt nga Titoja dhe Kardeli. Koha kur u rrit dhe edukua Bakalli ishte koha kur Titoja i tha JO Stalinit dhe politikes kooperativiste te bllokut Komunist. Koha kur Bakalli filloi punen e politikanit ishte koha kur Tito filloi me lëvizjen e të painkuadruarve si dhe me vetëqeverisjen e cila lejonte kapitalizimin e socializmit apo siç do thoshte Enver Hoxha se "vetqeverisja është teori dhe praktikë kapitaliste". Ishin vite të arta, vite këto kur ne Gjermani një Gastarbeiter merrte më pak se nje punonjës i njejt ne Jugosllavi , mos te flasim për rrogat e ushtarakëve e politikanëve si Mahmut Bakalli. Shtetasit Jugosllav mund të shëtisnin gjithë botën, pasaporta Jugosllave respektohej në gjithë botën, ishin vite këto kur dinari Jugosllav ne Zvicër, Gjermani , Austri e Francë ishte i pari ne listën e valutave para shumë devizave tjera. Në kontekstin e ketij realiteti Mahmut Bakalli gjithëmon mendoi se përparimi i Kosovës vjen duke ngritur dhe zhvilluar një politikë autoktone Kosovare. Sa i perket barazimit te plotë me popujt tjerë në Federatë Kosova duhej të bënte vetëm nje hap të vogël, asaj i kishte ngelur pengesë vetëm nje preambulë e cila e lidhte Kosovën me Serbi. Vizioni i Mahmut Bakallit për Kosovën shtet ishte shfrytezimi i kushteve e rrethanave aktuale duke perdor takt e sens në bashkëpunim me Kroatët e Sllovenët dhe miqt tjerë. Bakalli ishte kundër revolucionit te importuar dhe projekteve të paverifikuara pavarsisht se nga cili shtet vinin ato, pra ai ishte edhe kunder atyre projekteve që vinin nga Tirana zyrtare. Në pamundësi të drejtojë masat e atëhershme te rinisë shqiptare ne v.1981, në pamundësi ta ndal aksionin e policisë sekrete serbe dhe bashkëpunëtoreve te tyre u gjet në pozicion shumë të palakmueshem. Mahmut Bakalli nuk pati guximin e Fadil Hoxhës qe t`ju thotë organizatoreve te demonstratave se ishin pleh i Kosovës, se "bira e miut do t`u bahet 300 grosh", qe të thotë se e gjithë Shqipëria nuk ka frigoriferë sa ka vetëm Prishtina etj etj...! Fadil Hoxha para se te vdiste kishte premtuar se shumë gjëra do ti skjaronte dhe lente me shkrim dhe se ato do tua lente gjeneratave pas...ai vdiq...ende nuk dihet nëse la apo jo ndonjë material dhe se kush i morri ato materiale...një dihet se FADIL HOXHA u varros me nderime te larta nga pjestar te TMK-ës. Mahmut Bakalli i dinte këto e shumë gjëra tjera, i gjetur mes shovinizmit serb dhe vëllezërve te gjakut me ide Staliniste te cilët e akuzonin si shërbëtor, sahanlëpirës etj, ai dha dorëheqje në prill te vitit 1981. Mahmut Bakalli nuk e kishte as shpirtin e as trurin e Azem Vllasit qe të thoshte e përsëriste pa ndërprerë se demonstratat ishin kundërrevolucionare, Mahmuti nuk e mori nëpër gojë as PPSH-ën e as Enver Hoxhën siç e morri dhe e shau Sinan Hasani duke e quajtur Enver Hoxhën edh i zhugavt, Mahmut Bakalli u largua nga politika sepse e vërejti se në Kosovë bënin politikë sigurimet dhe shërbimet e ndryshme, ai u ndie i fyer sa nga udhëheqësit e demonstratave studentore , sa nga politikanet e atëhershëm Shqiptar. Tërheqja ishte shpresa e tij për një kyçje te mëvonshme ne politikë. Mendoj se Bakalli e kuptoi me se miri se ne këte lojë te nisur në v.1981 në një mënyrë a tjetër shumë akterë ishin argat të huaj dhe se ishin fut ne ingaranzhe te dëmshme. Bakalli e pa se me këtë soj nuk bëhet politikë, ai e vërejti se ishte kohë e pakohë se duhej tërhequr. Mahmut Bakalli ishte kundër joprofesionalizmit, në anën tjetër ai e dinte shumë mirë se edhe frymzimet soc-realiste nga Tirana zyrtare si ato të stilit "martohet mesuesja me traktorist" kishin nxitur shumë traktorist kosovar te merreshin me politikë te madhe si brenda në Kosovë ashtu edhe jasht në diasporë. Në një një kohë te tillë te pakohë duhej dikush tjetër ti jepte kuptim kohës, duhej një vizion dhe vizionar tjetër, duhej një energji tjetër. Bakalli e dinte se as ai nuk ishte ai i cili mund ta ndërronte rrjedhën e këtij lumi që kishte lëshuar shtratin. Ai sikur e ndjente se dikush tjetër do te jetë ai që do i printe këtij populli te mpirë. Dhe erdhi dikush i lindur pas tij dhe i rritur pa prindër , një jetim që u shkollua në kohën kur Bakalli bënte politikë dhe kushtetuten e 74-shit , një çun me ide properëndimore te cilin Kosovës ia dërgoi Perëndia për ti hap rrugë asaj, për ti hap rrugë edhe Mahmut Bakallit edhe kundershtarëve te tij edhe shumë e shumë shpirtrave te paqetë që te merren prap me politikë, që mos te vdisnin te paplotësuar, ishte ky i madhi dhe i pavdekshmi IBRAHIM RUGOVA i cili e futi Kosovën ne familjen evropiane e Botërore. Fal vizionit të Rugovës rrugës dhe miqësisë që krijoi me Amerikën, Anglinë e shtete tjera përparimtare, fal gjakut të deshmorëve, fal gjakut të të gjithë të rënëve, sivjet në Kosovën e lirë pritet pavarësia shekullore.
> Rikyçja e Bakallit ne politikë u bë pakë me vonesë , Bakalli mund te ishte aktivizuar edhe pakë me herët por ja qe fati e deshi që ai te aktivizohej në kushte te lirisë në AAK-në e Ramush Haradinajt, pastaj si deputet i parlamentit te Kosovës dhe si këshilltar i Qeverisë se Kosovës dhe Kryeministrit.
> Jeta dhe vepra e Mahmut Bakallit gjithsesi më së shumti lidhen me statusin e Kosovës, Bakalli mendonte se statusi i Kosovës mund te avancohej e te ngrihej ne Republikë të plotë vetëm me politikë autoktone Kosovare. Bakalli nuk pranoi kurrë se fillimi i demonstratave të v.1981 kishte autoktoni të plotë Kosovare. Mahmut Bakalli ne një intervistë te dhëne RTK-ës ne mars të këtij viti tha se këto demonstrata u nxiten nga Sigurimet e ndryshme qe nuk ia donin te mirën shqiptarëve dhe Kosovës, në mënyrë implicite Bakalli tha se po te ishte dashur që ta dinte dikush atëhere ai duhej te ishte ne dijeni i pari e jo dikush tjeter jasht Kosove! Mahmut Bakalli u tregua shumë i kujdesshëm dhe njerëzor kur pohoi se me gjitha njohuritë që kishte nuk e dinte ende sakt se si ishte puna e demonstratave te 81-shit, ai nuk arriti ta mësoj kurr se me urdhër te kujt u nisen demostratat dhe pse ato pëlciten mu atëherë kur pritej realizimi i plotë i kushtetutës së 74-ës. Kështu Bakalli disa ditë para se të shkonte në amshim kërkoi nga "revolucionarët e 81-shit " që ato te ndriçohen më mirë. Mahmut Bakalli beri apel dhe la një amanet gjeneratave të ardhshme se përpara mund te ecet vetëm duke treguar realitetin. Nuk mund te ecet përpara me rrena sepse demokracia, pluralizmi dhe rruga drejt civilizimit evropjan te cilit i takojm duhet të perkrahet me shpirt e me zemër se përndryshe nuk do ecin punet kurr si duhet. Kujt i beri apel Bakalli përpos ndërgjegjes se atyre që bashkëpunuan me sigurimet Staliniste dhe ato antishqiptare. Le të mbetet ky apel në ndërgjegjen e atyre qe u betuan para Enver Hoxhës dhe busteve të Stalinit e Leninit, të atyre që bashkëpunuan me Sigurimet e bllokut sllavo-komunist që të tregojnë te vërtetën për nisjen e REVOLUCIONIT apo KUNDËRREVOLUCIONIT të vitit 1981. Shkenca e historisë gjithësesi se do ta bëjë vlerësimin e saktë të këtij rrebelimi për një REPUBLIKË SOCIALISTE, por përderisa janë gjallë ende akterët e dy taborreve do te ishte mirë ta bëjnë edhe bilancin e këtij vizioni i cili pat ndikim në rrjedhat e kesaj periudhe (1981-2001) shumë delikate.
> Mahmut Bakalli vdiq i plotësuar dhe i sigurt se Kosova do te ec në rrugë te drejtë, ai u varros me nderime të larta shtetërore.
> I qoftë i lehtë dheu i Kosovës!
> 
> 
> Marre nga www.kumanova.li


komunistat nuk kan atdhe as kombe
ata jan proletar
hahahaaaaa
keshtu eshte puna edhe per marks engelsit si themelues e deri te mamuti e azem vllasi
si ata ne shqiperi sia ta ne shkini
si ne rusi
si ne kine
kudo jan
ata e kan internacinalen
jan te menqur me shkoll djalli
jane me t bukur me shemti djalli
jan dhe do jen komuniste deri ne vdekje
rrejne te gjitha ata qe kan pas pozit dhe kan hanger buken e komunizmit
se tash jan demokrat se jan socilaist
se jan liberal
ata ne fakt jan komunista
dhe pse e mohojn keta more pse jan komunista pse
qka po mshefen
jo nacionalista 
jo kombtar
jo me emra nacinalist
jo me flamura me shqiponja
jo te djathet
*sikur ky te ishte djath prej qumshti*
lene shqiprin per shqiptar
boll ju qe ishit komunosta
lene kosoven per shqiptar boll ju komunista
nuk ka komunist ma te keq se komunisti antikomunist

----------

